

Experiment reveals the ugly side of open-source journal industry - D-Coder
http://exclusive.multibriefs.com/content/experiment-reveals-ugly-side-to-open-source-journal-industry

======
dllthomas
Yes, this experiment revealed that Science publishes studies _with no control_
if you flatter them.

